
3 months maybe, 6 months definitely (Jan'17) - jijojv
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/823632597284691969
======
jijojv
[https://www.tesla.com/autopilot](https://www.tesla.com/autopilot) video
continues to scam and sell unsafe adaptive cruise control.

